# Here's how I like 'em



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been experimenting a lot with different cleaning techniques and I'm seeing some interesting results.. Bobbottleblob and Suzzanne are responsible for many components of my endeavors, and I thank both of 'em for that! I worked out a few details on my own and now I'm cleaning 5 bottles per day and spending less than 50 cents per bottle on supplies.. finally something is going right for me! [] Here's one of the many beers/sodas I'm working on.. squeaky clean and stain-free, but with all the etches and scratches and wear & tear of it's long service life + a century in the river!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks great Charlie! Nice work. I don't mind the little age and character scratches. Looks authentic. The graphics aren't bad either. Is it rare?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice sparkling bot Chuck.You just just proved my point.Anyone can make a bottle shine on there own if they really wanted to,no books or rocket since involved.
  Oh by the way that horse shoe should be turned around,all the luck is running out,just stand the bottle on the nose []


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2009)

He has the book, amigo.  I took it upon myself to send him a free one some time ago because
 1.  he really needed it
 2.  I had his address
 3.  I noticed he is a financial supporter of the forum


----------



## crozet86 (Jul 10, 2009)

Look's great charlie. I to like to see the imperfections and natural wear on bottles.


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2009)

WAY TO GO UNCLE CHARLIE! LOOKS GREAT! I COULD EVEN GET UP 50 CENTS! HARD TO THINK OF WHAT I COULD BUY FOR 50 CENTS THAT WOULD HELP CLEAN A BOTTLE. CHARLIE WHAT DID YOU BUY FOR 50 CENTS THAT CLEANED THAT BOTTLE?[]  YOUR FAVORITE NEPHEW,JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2009)

Jamie, since we're family now, I'll tell ya.. I bought a can of Barkeeper's friend, a container of Iron-out, a cheap supermarket version of Drano, and another product Suzanne recommended. Adds up to 15 bucks.. I've cleaned over 30 bottles with this stuff but I'm gonna need to get more Barkeeper's and the mystery product.. the other stuff is gonna last a while.. these calculations don't reflect the initial investment I made in cut copper.. I bought 27 pounds of wire last winter when I thought I was gonna have a tumbler.. cut about 2 pounds of it, and still haven't even used more than 1 pound.. the only other things I use I already had.. a strainer, a sponge, and some corks.. I'm still in experimental mode, so I don't want to announce any sort of refined technique yet.. but soon.. very soon.. [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2009)

be careful what you mix with stuff like drain-o. We dont want to read about you in the paper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2009)

We don't want to read about anything in the paper these days!![]

 But good point, Matt.. there's always a very thorough rinsing out when switching to another cleaning medium.. one at a time...


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2009)

one way to save money if you want to go the bottle shaking route is to use half cup sand and water instead of
 copper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow I ust read what I wrote a few post up.I'm I stuttering? [8D]
  Its 6:00 am do you know where your brain cells are.Well maybe it was 5:30


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2009)

I KNOW THE FEELING RICK MAN I HAVE BEEN UP ALL NIGHT AND WELL....I GUESS I JUST DON'T GET ANY STRANGER AT ANY TIME! YES MY FAV. UNCLE CHARLIE BE CAREFUL WITH THEM CHEMICALS OR YOU MAY END UP LIKE ME! ANY HOO WHEN YOU GET IT ALL REFINED LET YOUR WONDERFUL NEPHEW JAMIE NOW WHATS WHAT AS I GOT A COUPLE OF BOTTLES THAT ONLY NEED A LITTLE OUTSIDE CLEANING TO MAKE THEM MINT.ONLY LIGHT HAZE. JIMI


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been using copper that I've dug in dumps, so it's free, except for the bandaid I had to put on my finger when I developed a blister from cutting the copper.[8|] (I've solved that problem for next time)
 These are the best band-aids in the world! Advanced Care! Use as directed.


----------

